# 66 Clutch Return Spring??



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Guys,

PO had my clutch linkage messed up, and I am trying to get it correct. Two return springs are used on a 66. The small "anti rattle" spring connects between the lower lever of the z-bar and the clutch fork.

In my manual, the larger spring connects to the upper lever of z-bar, but does not show me where the other end of the spring connects to! I assume it goes somewhere on the frame, but does not seem to be obvious. 

Where in the heck does this spring connect???

By the way, it is sure nice working around my clutch linkage without headers! I welded up the exhaust today with the ram air manifolds, and it is a beautiful thing! The down pipes I purchased from ram air restorations worked well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In my '65, the upper spring goes to the firewall. There is a little shelf with a hole in it for the spring. But, it may not be original. Been that way since I've had the car.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

This is strange. in the full up position on the clutch pedal, I only have a few inches between the upper lever of zbar and the firewall. The "correct" return spring from AMES is 8" end to end. I see no notches, hooks, or anything similar that this spring would go to. PO had a return spring rigged up to the clutch fork and frame. I will try a little more web searching...

Found a couple of pics here... this should do the trick.

http://forums.performanceyears.com/forums/showthread.php?t=611864&highlight=clutch+return+spring


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Quick update to bring this to a close for the next guy: found the mounting hole, which is down low on the firewall, located in the extra bracing that extends out from the firewall under the car. Was not obvious at first, as my brake line was directly over the hole.

My zbar must have been replaced somewhere along the line, as it is missing the spring mounting hole. No problem, just drill one, right? After several attempts with different quality bits, I do not own a drill bit that will touch the hardened steel on the zbar! Will have to try a trip to the hw store to find a kryptonite drill bit....


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

leeklm, you're hitting all the issues I had in Summer of '11. And you're finding the solutions that I found to where the spring mounts onto the firewall. The resto books just don't show where it is.

Also, it took me a long time to drill through the Z-bar to mount the spring. And then I ran my finger over the new hole to see how smooth it was, I sliced my finger wide open. Duuuh. That Z-bar steel is some serious stuff!


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Even the finest drill bit sold at Menards would not touch the zbar! I ended up welding a small tab on the inside of the arm to connect the spring. Works fine, and cannont be seen by the untrained eye!


----------

